# Avenant parents separes



## Nounou1009 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour je garde actuellement un enfant les pe se sont séparer, en septembre il ira à l ecole donc faut qu on fasse un avenant mais les besoins des 2 parents ne sont pas les même, mon employeur est la maman. Le papa voudrait faire aussi un contrat, est ce possible (je ne suis pas pour, pour diverse raison, si un des 2 me licencie je n aurais l enfant qu 1 semaine sur 2. Pour moi le mieux est de rester avec 1 employeur et qu il calcul au prorata la somme que le papa doit à la maman, sachant qu un seul pe  reçoit l aide. Est ce que je peux trouver un document qui peut être dans mon sens. Merci


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Août 2022)

Bonsoir le mieux est de faire un avenant ou vous compterez les semaines avec le papa et les semaines avec la maman chacun avec ses horaires et vous ne gardez qu'un employeur comme actuellement. Chaque mois le papa paie a la maman sa part de votre salaire . L'état ne donne qu'une fois les aides aux PE ça ferait cher au papa sans aide .


----------



## Nounou1009 (5 Août 2022)

C est ce que j aimerais faire ce serait le plus simple surtout qu en octobre y aura un jugement donc soit garde alterné ou garde chez  un des parents.j espere qu il acceptera car j en ai déjà parler et j ai l impression qu il veut être aussi pe employeur.c est pour cela que je cherche un document pour qu il accepte.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Août 2022)

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un document . J'ai eu des parents qui se sont séparés pendant le contrat c'est comme ça qu'ils faisaient.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Pourquoi il y aura des horaires papa et des horaires maman ? Ils veule déjà mettre en place une garde alternée avant un jugement ? 
J ai déjà eu des enfants de parent séparé y compris en garde alternée j ai toujours fais un seul contrat 

Si vous faite un contrat par parent déjà il y aura 1 des 2 parents qui touchera pas de cmg et aura les charges patronales a payer et si un des 2 parents décide d arrêter le contrat avec vous ben vous vous retrouver à avoir l enfant 1 sur semaine 2  ou autre avec quasi pas de chance de pouvoir compléter avec un autre enfant
Le mieux est un seul contrat  au nom d un  des 2 parents ( celui qui touchera la cmg ) donc dans votre cas faire un avenant avec bien noté les jours ou semaines de papa et maman 

Le parent nominatif au contrat vous paye et ensuite ils se débrouille entre eux


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

Non, je ne ferais pas non plus 2 contrats distinct pour le même enfant.

Si les besoins de chaque Parent te conviennent il suffit de faire un Avenant qui mentionne 
" semaine pair = tels horaires / semaine impair = tels horaires ".

Explique leur que sinon tu devrais traiter leur demande comme s'il s'agissait de 2 familles différentes et donc un temps partiel seulement une semaine sur 2 serait avec un taux majoré (pour palier au risque qu'un des 2 puisses faire faux bond mais pas l'autre ce qui deviendrait impossible alors à completer avec un contrat une semaine sur 2), qu'en prime le père ne pourrait pas avoir ni CMG ni prise en charge des cotisations, c'est dire que ça lui coûterait à lui et à elle beaucoup plus cher.

De toute façon, il s'agit d'un avenant, RIEN ne peut t'obliger à accepter des conditions qui ne te conviennent pas et peu importa la raison.


----------



## Nounou1009 (5 Août 2022)

Oui c est ce que je veux faire juste un avenant en notant bien les semaines du papa et les semaines de maman avec chacun leur besoin pour l instant c est en garde alterné jusqu'au jugement mais après on verra si ça reste comme ça pu si y a garde totale d un parent. À voir semaine prochaine, ce que dit la maman car il faut faire la avenant avant que je parte en vacances, car je reprend tout de suite à la à rentrée. Merci de vos conseils, ça me rassure que vous avez le même point de vue que moi.


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Août 2022)

Les réponses vont te permettent d'affirmer que c'est comme tu dis qu'il faut procéder dans l'intérêt de tous.


----------



## kikine (6 Août 2022)

bonjour
pas de texte a leur montrer, par contre vous pouvez juste leur dire que vous refusez point.


----------



## Griselda (6 Août 2022)

En effet aucun texte n'autorise ou n'interdise de le faire, ça n'a juste aucun intérêt ni pour toi, ni pour l'enfant, ni pour le deuxième PE.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on envisage une garde alternée (qui est devenu le mode de garde par défaut même quand il serait bon de se poser pour y réfléchir) que tout doit être scindé en 2. Une garde alternée suppose un minimum de communication avec l'ex pour bien continuer d'être un couple parentale, pour collaborer dans l’intérêt de l'éducation de l'enfant.

En outre s'ils sont intelligents ils déclarent l'enfant à charge sur le Parent qui a le moins de revenu ainsi il aura un max d'aides, puis ils s'arrangent entre eux pour déterminer quelle part de restant à charge celui qui n'est pas ton PE qui te déclare et te paie rembourse à l'autre en fonction. D'une manière comme d'une autre en procédant ainsi ça leur coûtera moins cher de leur poche à tous les 2. 

Quoi qu'il arrive toi tu perçois bien ton salaire plein en une seule fois et si l'un des 2 Parents voit ses besoins évoluer ils en parlent TOUS les 2 AVEC toi car ils sont des co-parents à défaut de n'être plus un couple conjugal.

Pour ce qui est de l'urgence de l'Avenant, là encore c'est eux qui sont dans l'urgence, pas toi car tant qu'un accord n'est pas trouvé fixé par la signature de l'Avenant c'est ton contrat actuel qui s'appliquerait. Donc je leur conseillerais d'écouter mon point de vue sur la question de manière à au plus tard le jour de ma reprise avoir un Avenant à me faire signer avec lequel JE suis d'accord.
A défaut si ça ne leur plait pas, ils pourront rompre le contrat mais dans le respect du préavis et celui ci devrait être payé selon le contrat en cours même si l'enfant est rentré à l'école. Je veux dire par là que c'était à eux d'anticiper tout ça en trouvant un accord avec toi au moins courant juillet puisque tu es en congés en août. Durant tes congés tu n'es pas tenue d'être dispo pour discuter travail, contrat.


----------



## Nounou1009 (9 Août 2022)

Maintenant la maman me git que c est le papa qui risque de être parents employeurs, si jamais comment dois je faire, il faut qu elle me licencie et que le papa fasse le contrat et après ils s arrangent entre eux. Merci


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour "et si au cas où peut-être que" à un moment perso je dis STOP ! "on continue comme avant ou vous allez voir ailleurs" ... çà va les booster pour prendre une décision qui ne va pas vous pénaliser ! à vous de voir ...


----------



## Nounou1009 (9 Août 2022)

De toute façon je veux leur dire que on fait un avenant avec même période employeurs et on verra au jugement ce qu il en sort s il y aura vraiment garde alterné car j ai l impression que ce ne sera pas sur. C est pour ça que je demande si jamais y a changement de pe, si l autre doit me licencier car j'ai travaillé 2 ans avec


----------



## Griselda (9 Août 2022)

Même si garde alternée actée par le tribunal, ça ne t'oblige en rien d'accepter d'avoir 2 contrats pour un seul enfant.
Perso c'est niet et je ne conditionne rien du tout du tribunal car la garde alternée ne concerne pas ma rémunération.
Nous avons un contrat, pour tout changement il faut convenir d'un Avenant SEULEMENT SI TOUTES LES PARTIES SONT D'ACCORD sinon on ne change rien du tout.

Si les PE veulent modifier qui des 2 te déclare (qui touche la CMG = pour la CAF lequel des 2 déclare avoir l'enfant en question à charge), aucune difficulté particulière: ils font un Avenant qu'ils signent TOUS LES 2 ainsi que toi qui affirme que c'est bien le même contrat qui se poursuit, qu'il n'y a que le Parent déclarant qui change (conservant donc ancienneté et tout le toutim, aucune raison de faire une rupture de contrat).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Perte de revenus + problèmes d'organisation des employeurs + embroglio administratif = refus d'avenant. 

Accepter un avenant pour combien de temps avant la scolarisation totale ?


Aucun intérêt. Soit vous acceptez l'avenant au contrat initial en indiquant dessus les deux parents. Leur organisation ne vous concerne pas.
Soit vous refusez. 

Mais avoir deux contrats pour un seul enfant c'est NON !
L'un des deux peut aisément rompre le contrat quand il le souhaite...et vous, n'y pourrez rien.


----------



## Nounou1009 (10 Août 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous, pour moi c est clair ce sera un avenant en notant bien les horaires des 2 parents, après ils se débrouillent. Par contre si après jugement il y a plus de garde alterné, après si c est le papa qui a la garde, je pense que je ferais un licenciement avec la maman comme ça je repars à 0, je sais pas si c est la bonne solution mais j en vous pas de autre sachant que les parents se parlent quasiment plus et moi je n ai pas envie de être l intermédiaire. Moi je veux juste le bien du petit


----------



## Griselda (10 Août 2022)

Non, qu'il y ait garde alternée ou garde exclusive qui change de PE déclarant je te conseille de faire faire un Avenant qui mentionne le changement de PE qui reprend le contra initial ainsi tu conserve bien ton ancienneté et il n'y aucune raison qu'il n'en soit pas ainsi car il s'agit dans les faits du même enfant à la demande de la même famille, c'est donc bien le même contrat, avec Avenant seulement si besoin.

En outre si sur ton contrat initial les 2 Parents étaient bien identifiés comme tes Employeurs sans préciser qui sera celui des 2 qui fera la déclaration un simple document signé des 2 Parents qui confirme que c'est le 2eme Parents qui devient le déclarant peut t'être demandé par le POLEmploi sans que ça ne soit un Avenant car ton accord n'est même pas requis tant qu'aucune autre modification n'est demandée. A la signature du contrat ça n'aurait rien changé à votre négo si on t'avait demandé si tu préfères que ce soit le Père ou la Mère qui te déclare, n'est ce pas?! Là c'est pareil. 

En fait c'est à penser comme un salarié dont l'entreprise est rachetée par un nouvel employeur: il n'y a pas de rupture de contrat, seulement un document qui précise de qui tu deviens la salariée et que celui ci poursuit ton contrat sous les mêmes conditions puisqu'il s'agit du même emploi au même endroit pour la même mission, le salariée conserve tous ses avantages et ancienneté qu'il avait négocié avec le précédent.
Et bien là c'est pareil. Les Parents se séparent? Certes mais toi tu reste bien l'employée de cette famille pour la même mission: l'accueil de cet enfant là.


----------



## Nounou1009 (10 Août 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec vous Griselda mais si c est garde exclusive, la maman ne sera pas de accord de payer la période de l ancienneté à partir qu elle ne me l aura plus confier si c est le papa qui a la garde ( attention parents qui s entendent plus du tout donc très mauvaise communication entre eux). Et moi j ai peur du en fin de contrat je sois léser. C est pour ça que je me demande si c est pas mieux le licenciement, bon je risque de perdre 9 mois à moins que je mette une clause sur contrat que je perde pas si jamais il arrête le contrat avant les 9 mois ( mais je suis pas sûr si c est faisable)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Août 2022)

Nanou 

Le retrait d'enfant est libre donc aucune clause ne vous protègera , c'est abusif.

Refusez l'avenant,  les parents ne s'entendent pas, et donc vous serez en permanence au coeur de conflits potentiels. Quel est l'intérêt pour vous ?

Étant donné que'vous voyez déjà tous les soucis potentiels bien que l'avènement ne soit pas proposé...tchao,  passer à autre chose de plus serein.


----------



## Griselda (11 Août 2022)

L'alerte de Metal est juste.

Ceci dit, si je comprends bien, pour l'instant ton salaire est déclaré par Maman.
Si une garde exclusive se mets en place chez le Papa, ton contrat se poursuit en gardant l'ancienneté du contrat initial avec un simple document qui dit que le Parent déclarant change au profit du Père au lieu de la Mère, le Père lors de la rupture définitive du contrat devra payer la prime de rupture entière, celle calculée depuis le début du contrat initial et ce sera à lui seul de se débrouiller avec son ex pour en récupérer une partie s'il estime que ça doit être le cas. Il ira devant le JAF si il veut mais ça ne te concerne pas. Si ton employeur officiel au moment de la rupture refuse de te donner une partie de cette prime il te suffira de lui mettre la CCN sous les yeux: tu n'as pas à être l'otage de leur conflit, c'est un peu trop facile. Et s'il insiste, le tribunal des Prud'homme te donnera raison.

J'ai eut un jour une PE, lors de la rupture du contrat, qui voulait que je demande le chèque de solde de tout compte à son ex. 
J'ai répondu que non car c'est bien elle qui me déclarait et donc c'est elle qui devait me payer, que je n'avais aucune possibilité de demander à l'ex. Elle s'est alors plaint que c'était dégueulasse parce que elle, la pauvre, peinait à récupérer l'argent de la pension alimentaire (chèque en bois de l'ex). J'ai répondu que je n'étais pas huissier de justice et n'avais pas pour vocation de faire honorer à quelqu'un sa créance. Que j'étais salariée et que même si le contrat initial était au 2 noms, à partir du moment où c'est elle qui me déclare, c'est aussi elle qui perçoit la CMG, au tribunal des Prud'homme c'est bien elle qui se retrouverait obligée de me payer, avec indemnité de retard en prime. 
Que si par ailleurs elle a quelque difficulté financière avec son ex, je comprends et compatis mais je n'étais pas concernée par ça, ni même les Prud'homme, qu'alors elle devait en référer au JAF et demander une ordonnance de paiement, engager un huissier si elle voulait... Elle m'a fait le chèque tout de suite.

Ne cède pas aujourd'hui en acceptant un bidouillage pour les épargner eux de trouver un minimum d'intelligence dans leur séparation car c'est alors toi qui en fera les frais tôt ou tard.

Impose toi, tu gagneras en respect, au pire tu seras débarrassée d'un couple parentale à problème si ça ne leur convient pas.
Aujourd'hui on laisse croire aux couples qui se séparent que grâce à la garde alternée ils vont pouvoir tout scinder en 2, ne plus avoir l'un qui doit donner des sous à l'autre pour l'entretient des enfants mais la garde alternée suppose un minimum de communication pour accorder ses violons et ce dans l’intérêt de l'enfant. Si ce n'est pas le cas, consulter un médiateur familiale leur fera le plus grand bien...


----------



## Nounou1009 (11 Août 2022)

Oui j suis d accord avec vous, mais justement s il n y a pas garde alterné et que le papa a la garde exclusive, je pense que ce serait plus simple de être licencier avec la maman comme ça les 2 payent la prime de licenciement. Et qu après le papa prend le relais et sachant que ce sera le seul pe avec qui je travaillerais, le risque c est qu il me licenciement dans les 9 mois suivant et qu à ce moment je perds ma prime de ces mois ci ( ce qui ne représentera sûrement pas une grande somme) à moins que je mette une clause au contrat. Q u en pensez vous ? Car dans ce cas ci je n aurais plus rien à  avoir avec la maman. Si jamais le Tribunal dit garde alterné, do'cnla je reste avec pe employeur la maman et après ils s arrangent.  Si ça serait plus simple de trouver des enfants en garde je n hésiterai pas de ne pas signer d avenant, mais ou j habite pas trop de demande


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Août 2022)

Tu veux mettre une clause qui indique le paiement de l'indemnité de rupture sans condition d'ancienneté,  oui c'est possible. Bien mentionner sur le contrat ou l'avenant qu'il s'agit bien d'une clause supérieure à la ccn,  et il faut parapher le paragraphe concerné avec la mention lu et approuvé pour éviter ensuite les embrouilles en fin de contrat.


----------



## Nounou1009 (11 Août 2022)

Merci, beaucoup de vos conseils


----------

